
Transacting $10k or more in cash could make you a criminal under proposed law - qzervaas
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-20/transacting-$10,000-or-more-in-cash-could-make-you-a-criminal/11429230
======
notmainacct
Note to reader -> Proposed law in _Australia_

Aussie government seems to pull this kind of Orwellian nonsense as if the
Patriot Act insulted their impetus. Carrying this much money in the US can
have similar issues, like civil forfeiture and the ability to seize cash in an
arrest.

